# Mozart Piano Sonata no. 2



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

So I was listening to the Alicia de Larrocha set of complete Mozart piano sonatas. Most of the sonatas I hadn't heard before. While listening to the adagio of no. 2, I stopped and thought, this sounds familiar. Turns out, it was the adagio that Arvo Pärt used in his _Mozart-Adagio_ for violin, cello and piano.

Now, the adagio in its original form is really wonderful. It opens with a strikingly bleak and tragic passage, which is soon followed by a soothing major key theme in way that totally sounds like Schubert to me. The exposition is repeated and a very brief development section follows. Then the recapitulation. But here, the second theme suddenly appears in the minor key. Quite a moment. I was anticipating the comforting it-will-all-be-alright theme, but no, no hope this time around.

And then a playful presto finale that would be charming otherwise, but coming right after this adagio, it is oddly off-putting.

What a terrific little gem.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks Andreas. I have never paid much attentions to this sonata before, until I read about your discovery. This piece is indeed "a terrific little gem". I have been re-listening to it several times and found my interest in Mozart's piano sonata and other solo works for keyboard renewed. 

We need more Mozart's sonata appreciation threads like this


----------

